# Hello, Also some questions



## G&MRR (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello from Northern NY, My name is Dave, but my forum name is short for the somewhat fictitious "Glenfield & Monteola Railroad" (there was once a logging railroad called the Glenfield & Western which ran from Glenfield to the hamlet of Monteola near where I live) here on the forums as well as the "Model railroad Forums". I'm 24 and have a had a little experience when I was younger with HO scale layouts. I have a plan for the benchwork which is in the attached image as the large "L" shape that I marked in the top corner, This is the best configuration I came up with for this room and have gave the dimensions on the image as well. I'd like to stick to HO since its what I have experience with. Also I'm not sure what era or location I plan on modeling, I'd like to model a modern "what if" of the now said logging railroad above or maybe something out in the American Southwest. If you guys have any suggestions on the benchwork I'd be more then willing to take them into consideration. Also I plan on purchasing a "train set" soon to just get me started with a loco and some rolling stock since everything I had as a child was sold in yard sales.

Here's the layout of the room I am able to work in.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Dave,

Welcome to the forum. Good to have you onboard ... we have lots of HO guys here who can help you out.

That said, consider the choice of HO carefully. I say that given the dimensions of your available layout, above. HO track comes in standard radii ... 15", 18", and 22" are common. Your 2' lower-left region would preclude a 15" radius (30" diameter) turnaround. Your 3' main region would allow an 15" radius turnaround , but the 18" would be very tight. Note that track radius is referenced to the MIDPOINT of the rails. So, an 18" radius track loop is really about 37" diameter to the outer rail, with another couple inches required around that for wall clearance, edge-of-table setback, etc.

The good news on your end is that you're considering a logging layout. By definition, logging setups usually run small locos with protypical tight turn setups. Here, flextrack is your best asset. You can bend flex track to radii substantially tighter than 15", though the tight turn will mandate a short/small loco and small/short cars in tow.

Our member Choo Choo (Greg) has pushed the limits of "micro" HO small-stuff, short-stock trains. He'll likely chime in here. Much of his stock is logging oriented.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## G&MRR (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks TJ, I may just do a switching style layout with one end being the town and the other the logging area. I'm still undecided what time-frame I wanna model I was think of maybe 1960's/70's-early 80's or the present. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh ... if a switching point-to-point layout is your game, then all's good! You'll have fun with a logging theme ... lots of scenery / accessories available to suit.


----------



## G&MRR (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks, I am still debating on that I found a few layouts online here that would allow me to best utilize the area I got and not just being a square benchwork. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Dave...since you don't have a lot of room there to work with, what about the possibility of having some kind of shelf layout (maybe 8 or 10 inches wide) running around the room near the ceiling. It could go above the door and windows. Just a thought.

Chad


----------



## G&MRR (Feb 1, 2012)

mr_x_ite_ment, I can't really do that since the ceiling is sloped about 3' on the "north" and "south" ends(2nd story of house) and the ceiling is only about 6 1/2 feet high at the high points. I'm still in the design phase as to what I want. If I find that I am unable to do what I want I may settle with a 4'X'8 "sacred sheet".


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I understand, Dave...makes sense!

Chad


----------

